# Dust collection and how to make up air loss



## rmonzo (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd like to place a 2000CFM Motor blower, housing, and impeller connected to about 60-75 feet of pipe and exit the dust and chips into a container outside the shop area. The dust making portions of the 24X36 space, which has a wall making a 14X24 and a 22X24 space has two heating units. One is wood fired and the other propane. I'm told by a furnace techician that I would be creating a bad working atmosphere because of fumes being pulled into the working space. Has anyone out there had a similiar situation and how did you make a safe wooking area.
Thanks,


----------

